# Linux + Novell



## dPo2000 (26. Juni 2002)

hi,

ok... etwas reingelegt havbe ich euch schon. meine frage hat nämlich nur indirekt etwas mit linux zu tun (wo bleibt das novell forum ??  ;]) ... also stellt euch folgendes vor:

ihr habe sagen wir 30 clients und euer ms (master server) hat linux als os. die clients sind aber alle windows9x/nt workstations. wie realisiert ihr den virenschutz ? wir haben novell und norton antivirus corporate edition 7.5 . nun würde ich gerne die virendefinitionen automatisch auf die clients verteilen lassen. 

wie würdet ihr es tun ?


danke !



mfg
spine


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Juni 2002)

Die Mails werden per fetchmail vom Mailclient (Linux) gesaugt und in plaintext weiterverteilt =)

Ein virenscanner läuft auf diesem und checkt alle anhänge die automatisch auf der platte abgelegt werden =)


----------



## dPo2000 (26. Juni 2002)

danke für die antwort...

ich meinte nicht die mail(anhänge) sondern die virendefinitionen die automatisch verteilt werden sollen 

gibt es bei linux+novell die möglichkeit dateien automatisch an clients zu versenden ? (nicht kopieren... versenden !)


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Juni 2002)

klar mit exim 
geht das aber frage mich 
nicht wie


----------

